# Feather leg baboon



## Ewok (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a feather leg baboon ( Stromatopelma
 calceatum) tommorow, I've read that they are quite aggressive and have dangerous bite ( according to TFH taranula book). Are they more aggressive  & venomous than an OBT?


----------



## syndicate (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah there a great species.id like to get one soon aswell.whether or not there more agressive/venomous than an obt i can not tell u tho.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 12, 2005)

hey ya id really like one too, so if anyone can answer that question itll be great. 

palau if you get it, get some PICS!! haha


----------



## wolfpak (Dec 13, 2005)

i have both species, and they are still slings. but i would say that the S. calceatum is more defensive and faster. it is about 2 cm and it as has already bite me. as with the obt, it would rather retreat than stand it's ground. not to metion that the obt is much bigger (1.5").


----------



## bigo85 (Dec 13, 2005)

i also have both as slings and so far i can not tell which one is more aggressive yet.  but they but run instead of standing thier ground


----------



## Ewok (Dec 13, 2005)

Well  I bought it today, I think it is cool, it has hairy back legs and abdomen  , i'll have to post a pic of it.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 13, 2005)

My S. calceatum is only 1 1/4 inches but I've seen it "teleport"
-meaning bounce from wall to wall 

I've have 2 OBT now.. and had one male.. while they are fast.. they can't touch the speed I'm seeing from this one..

PLEASE post pics


----------



## Wolfy72 (Dec 13, 2005)

Well i have 2 P.Murinus  and although both are somewhat aggressive,  neither can come close to the speed of my H.Maculata,     DAMN is she ever fast. I dont have the S.Calceatum YET, I just ordered 3 of them for my store today and i plan on bringing one home for myself since i get them at cost   ...


----------



## David Burns (Dec 13, 2005)

Stratopelma calceatum is thought to have the "hottest" venom of all Ts. It is truly arboreal so, unlike OBTs, it can leap from location to location. I had one and it was the most agressive thing i've ever seen. When I would mist it, it would bounce from wall to wall in its container, trying to get at the source of the mist. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Lampropelma (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I have two Stromatopelmas and one Heteroscodra. They are fast as lightning, but so far I haven't seen any aggression in any of them. They are extremely shy and will disappear in their cork bark at the slightest disturbance. Still you shouldn't underestimate them. A bite may not be very pleasant.

Greetings,
Sabine


----------



## David Richards (Dec 14, 2005)

*Feather leg*

Almost sounds like a stout leg by your description of the back legs(sold as feather legs all the time it seems:wall: ), they are not aggressive in comparison to the Stromatopelma.  Let's see that pic and find out which you got .  Dave


----------



## Ewok (Dec 14, 2005)

David Richards said:
			
		

> Almost sounds like a stout leg by your description of the back legs(sold as feather legs all the time it seems:wall: ), they are not aggressive in comparison to the Stromatopelma.  Let's see that pic and find out which you got .  Dave


You know, I sorta wondered if maybe it wasn't a featherleg because of its darker brown coloration, but i'll post a pic of it.


----------



## endoflove (Apr 1, 2009)

*price*

i bought a black tiland trantula and actualy it was a feather leg..... at 6 inches i paid $30 was it a good price? also a Aphonopelma chalcodes (sold as a sinapore blue)2'' for $30
did i get ripped off?


----------



## DreadLobster (Apr 2, 2009)

David Richards said:


> Almost sounds like a stout leg by your description of the back legs(sold as feather legs all the time it seems:wall: ), they are not aggressive in comparison to the Stromatopelma.  Let's see that pic and find out which you got .  Dave


Ha ha ha. I just had the same thing happen to me.

Bought a T labled as a "featherleg baboon," came home and looked at pictures and realized it was most definitely not S. Calceatum, and most definitely E. Pachypus.

E. Pachypus is still pretty cool little T. I only own two other african T's, but I'd never handle either of them, and apparently most of the others are just as defensive. The Pachypus is totally chill and easy to handle though. Held it for 20 minutes or so once I figured out it wasn't an S. Cal. They're super soft too. 

Ewok, if it turns out thats what yours is, keep in mind that its a burrower, not an arboreal like S. calceatum. So you'll probably have to redo its enclosure pretty significantly.


----------



## indigoeyes (Apr 2, 2009)

Absolutely! 
OBTs can be quite pissy and quick to bite, but you generally get a threat posture first. With a calceatum, you almost never get a threat posture, they can move quicker and would rather bite now and ask questions later. And the venom is deffinately worse.


----------



## phily1579 (Sep 12, 2010)

Does the featherleg ned humidity? If so how much? Or does it prefer dry


----------

